# Foothill Flyers Ride Summer Night Ride July 16th



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2016)

Oil up that squealing hub and adjust that chain for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride this Saturday, July 16th. Summer's heating up, so we're switching to cooler evening rides. Meet up @~5pm at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue just down the street. Then we head out ~6pm for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat or a cocktail(s). Hope to see you there!

P.S.-Don't forget to bring a light in case we ride into the night.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2016)

Figured heading out at about 6 would work, but feel free to post here if you have ideas on when we should start the ride.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 12, 2016)

Ill be there around 4 to hang out and talk.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 13, 2016)

I just MAY get the night off work...well have to see.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 13, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> I just MAY get the night off work...well have to see.





If your really super lucky like me, you'll be working.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 13, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> If your really super lucky like me, you'll be working.



Lucky indeed....working all night long..


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 13, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> If your really super lucky like me, you'll be working.



Lucky indeed....working all night long..


----------



## the2finger (Jul 14, 2016)

Can't make this one down n Panama. Will be there in Agusto, did I say that right?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 14, 2016)

the2finger said:


> Can't make this one down n Panama. Will be there in Agusto, did I say that right?




Close. See you in Agosto my South American friend


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 15, 2016)

Bumping this up! Who's rollin in the SGV tomorrow evening?


----------



## burrolalb (Jul 15, 2016)

Cant wait the weather is good ridding weather  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Jul 16, 2016)

@rustjunkie you and Mrs.Rust junkie in??


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2016)

Desireé said:


> @rustjunkie you and Mrs.Rust junkie in??




Looks like it!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 16, 2016)

Wifey is out of town... and I'm on my lonesome... gonna make the effort to make it out.. sounds like GREAT fun.

_Another Saturday night, and I ain't got nobody.... _


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 16, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 340542




That's nice......(more)


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2016)

Good times with the Flyers tonight


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2016)

Foothill Flyers...After hours

No, those aren't rootbeers


----------



## None (Jul 16, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric (Jul 17, 2016)

Great ride today guys.  Thanks for putting it on.


----------



## mrg (Jul 17, 2016)

Love these afternoon/nite rides


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2016)

I didn't take as many pics as sometimes... but great ride.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 17, 2016)

Good times and good people, always a pleasure riding in Monrovia! The night rides rule!!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 17, 2016)

Couldn't have said it better Joe! 

A gorgeous night, great folks, cool bikes then great food & drink to top it off... haven't had this much fun in a long time. 

Some drive an hour or more to be there.... Thanks to you all for making it great!  There's not a stinker in the bunch... OK, except for maybe that guy with the Aerocycle. ;o)


----------

